# c/k feedhorn FTA



## esteg (Aug 27, 2003)

i use my uniden reciever to move BUD to Galaxy 10r and connected the KU feed line to my FTA reciever but it doesn't get a signal ,does the reciever haveto be programed to see a signal ?


----------



## esteg (Aug 27, 2003)

worked it out thanks


----------

